# Zacks progress in potty training!



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

So my mum is in Poland, and I am here home with my dad.
Today, I was in the bathroom washing my hands, and then I heard crying.
I walked out, and there I see Zack sitting next to the door and crying to go outside! I thought he wanted to go to the bathroom because those 2 doors are right next to each other, but then he jumped up on the door and kept crying! I was so proud, because only about 3 days I decided to give him treats when he goes potty outside, and it's working already! 
I'm so happy, he seems to be getting the idea of potty training!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Great job!!!


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

AWESOME ... so glad the read about progress!!!


----------



## gaia_bear (May 24, 2012)

Great news! Congrats Adam!


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

Yay Adam and Zack!!! Way to go (potty, hehehe)


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

Very good!

Pretty soon, you'll be able to add 'housebroken' to your list of tricks!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Happy boogie to you :happyboogie::happyboogie:


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

That is the advantage of having an incredibly smart breed. 
Even smarter than GSDs, they say. 
Very happy for you.


----------



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

Thank you all for the kind words


----------

